# this be me.



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

before hair cut (taken about half a year ago,maybe more)










after haircut, (taken about 3/4 months ago)










was hesitant to put photos up, incase anyone seen me,lol, but if they end up here, there in the same boat as us, and its nice to put a name to a face at the end of the day.


----------

